# punchy dressing (food)



## 123nacima

Bonjour,
je cherche un bon qualificatif pour une sauce que l'anglais décrit comme "punchy" (punchy dressing) en sachant que cette sauce contient de la sauce nuoc-mâm, des cacahuètes hachées, du citron vert et de la coriandre

Je pensais à :
- garder "punchy"
- "sauce fraîche et relevée"

Merci !


----------



## Christophe_PRO

« Pêchue ». Beaucoup de blogs et sites culinaires ont traduit « punchy » par « pêchu ». (Se dit de quelqu’un ou de quelque chose, qui a de la pêche!, qui est dynamique.


----------



## Itisi

'qui a du caractère/de la personnalité' ?

(Je crois que ceux qui ont traduit ça par 'pêchu' l'ont fait parce qu'ils ont trouvé ça dans le dicitonnaire.. Je n'aime pas, parce qu'il n'y a pas de pêches dans la recette   )


----------



## Aristide

123nacima said:


> Je pensais à :
> - garder "punchy"


Ne pas oublier de fournir aux gens un dictionnaire bilingue pour qu'ils finissent eux-mêmes la traduction.
En français, punch évoque surtout un breuvage au rhum.


----------



## Yendred

Itisi said:


> Je n'aime pas, parce qu'il n'y a pas de pèches dans la recette



"_pêchu_" n'a rien à voir avec les pêches, fruits du pêcher(*), mais avec l'expression "_avoir de la pêche_" (= avoir de l'énergie), pour laquelle on ne fait naturellement pas de rapprochement avec le nom du fruit.
Pour moi, la traduction "_pêchue_" est excellente.

(*) D'après ce site, l'expression "_pêchu_(e)" viendrait de Chine, pays où le fruit du pêcher est un symbole de bonne santé, mais je pense que peu de français qui emploient cette expression connaissent cette origine.


----------



## Aristide

Yendred said:


> Pour moi, la traduction "_pêchue_" est excellente.


Ça ne fait pas très classe. Ça dépend si on sert ça dans des restaurants chers ou pas.
Pêchu fait aussi penser à une sorte de remontant. Je me méfierais du restaurant qui me sert une sauce "pêchue".


----------



## Yendred

Aristide said:


> Ça ne fait pas très classe



Je ne pense pas que "_punchy_" soit d'un registre très classe non plus...


----------



## Itisi

(Je n'y peux rien, le mot 'pêchu' me donne des boutons ! )


----------



## Aristide

Yendred said:


> Je ne pense pas que "_punchy_" soit d'un registre très classe non plus...


D'ailleurs, je me demande ce que signifie exactement "punchy" pour une sauce.
Mon dictionnaire indique : Short and thick, or fat.


----------



## Christophe_PRO

Itisi said:


> 'qui a du caractère/de la personnalité' ?
> 
> (Je crois que ceux qui ont traduit ça par 'pêchu' l'ont fait parce qu'ils ont trouvé ça dans le dicitonnaire.. Je n'aime pas, parce qu'il n'y a pas de pèches dans la recette   )



Je crois que « pêchu » est la traduction la plus proche de « punchy ». O


Aristide said:


> D'ailleurs, je me demande ce que signifie exactement "punchy" pour une sauce.
> Mon dictionnaire indique : Short and thick, or fat.



Pour une sauce, punchy veut dire « qui décoiffe », « qui frappe », mais de manière plutôt relative. En gros, c’est un qualificatif histoire d’embellir la description de la sauce, sans pour autant dire quoi que ce soit. Elle ne pique pas, elle n’est pas relevée, donc on va dire qu’elle est punchy! Pêchue a pour moi le même sens, car une sauce dynamique, ça ne veut rien dire.


----------



## Christophe_PRO

Je pensais... une sauce « percutante »
Punchy... Punch... Ça veut dire coup de poing... Percutant... qui frappe...


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> (Je n'y peux rien, le mot 'pêchu' me donne des boutons !)


 Pareil.   Une sauce pêchue ?  C'est quoi ça ? 

À mon avis, aucun des synonymes de « _pêchu _» trouvés dans Antidote ne convient non plus pour décrire une sauce : 





> animé, déluré, dynamique, enjoué, frétillant, fringant, guilleret, pétillant, pétulant, plein d’entrain, plein de vie, primesautier, remuant, sémillant, vif, vivant.


 J'aurais normalement traduit _ punchy  _par _ accrocheur  _mais ça ne va pas non plus pour une sauce.

Selon moi,  c'est à rapprocher de _ zesty. _


----------



## Itisi

Les ingrédients ne sont pas tellement percutants, j'ai l'impression... La sauce a du caractère avec ses ingrédients exotiques, mais elle n'emporte pas la bouche...

'zesty' traduit 'piquant', paraît-il.


----------



## Nicomon

@ Itisi - C'est à cause des ingrédients mentionnés que j'ai pensé à _zesty _:  





> du citron vert et de la coriandre


   Après avoir lu la définition 1 c. sur cette page : Definition of PUNCHY


> *zesty* It is an elegant dish, although the sauce seems overly polite now.
> _I remember it when the fresh *coriander* was an intense and* punchy *flavor._


  Sinon je dirais comme toi : _ qui a du caractère_ ou en franglais :  _qui a du punch. 

Parfumée ?   _Ça ne marche pas avec les cacahuètes.
_Qui a du mordant ?   _Maigre tentative de double sens... sans conviction.


----------



## wildan1

Aristide said:


> Mon dictionnaire indique : Short and thick, or fat.


Maybe you saw the word _paunchy (ventru)_ - not _punchy_!



Yendred said:


> Je ne pense pas que "_punchy_" soit d'un registre très classe non plus...


Non, ce terme n'a rien de vulgaire ou de négatif--je pense qu'un chef de cuisine serait content qu'on qualifie sa sauce de_ punchy.

Qui a du punch _(merci, Nicomon) me semble plutôt bien.


----------



## Itisi

De toutes les proposiitons, je préfère la mienne à #3 

Sinon, je pensais aussi à 'qui a du punch', que je préfère de beaucoup à 'punchy'.


----------



## Nicomon

Et mon « _mordant _», vous l'aimez pas ? 


> Une sauce qui a du mordant ! Ah la sauce chien... Qu'est ce que c'est que cette bête ? Qu'est ce qui se cache derrière ce nom bizarre ?


  Blague à part...  J'ai suggéré  _punch _ comme alternative à ta suggestion (je préfère _caractère_)  parce que c'est plus court et que ça sonne plus français que _punchy. _


----------



## 123nacima

Je vois qu'un simple adjectif a suscité débat ! 
J'aime assez "qui a du punch" (même si le "qui a" va peut-être alourdir une phrase déjà un peu longue). Et je viens de voir "une vinaigrette qui a du punch" dans un magazine féminin.

En tous cas, j'ai trouvé plus d'exemples de "punchy" que "pêchue" pour décrire une sauce 

Et je trouve la définition de Christophe PRO assez juste en fait : "_Pour une sauce, punchy veut dire « qui décoiffe », « qui frappe », mais de manière plutôt relative. En gros, c’est un qualificatif histoire d’embellir la description de la sauce, sans pour autant dire quoi que ce soit. Elle ne pique pas, elle n’est pas relevée, donc on va dire qu’elle est punchy! Pêchue a pour moi le même sens, car une sauce dynamique, ça ne veut rien dire._"


----------



## 123nacima

En fait, plus loin dans la recette, j'avais oublié de mentionner que la sauce contenait aussi du gingembre et du piment ! Ça change la donne en fait. Du coup, on pourrait partir pour "sauce fraîche et relevée" je pense.


----------



## Topsie

Sauce qui donne du peps / qui met du peps dans votre assiette
5-sauces-light-pour-donner-du-peps-a-nos-salades/


----------



## Itisi

123nacima said:


> j'avais oublié de mentionner que la sauce contenait aussi du gingembre et du piment !


 On recommence tout ! 



Topsie said:


> qui met du peps dans votre assiette


Aucune de ces sauces n'est épicée.



123nacima said:


> fraîche et relevée"


Pourquoi 'fraîche' ?  'Relevée', bien sûr !  Ce n'est pas original, mais ça décrit la réalité !


----------



## Itisi

On me soufle 'énergique'...


----------



## Nicomon

123nacima said:


> "sauce fraîche et relevée"


  Ce n'est pas plus court et moins original à mon avis que « _qui a du punch / du mordant _» et pour moi  _relevé = spicy._
Mais bon...  je prêche pour ma paroisse et ce n'est pas moi le client. 


Itisi said:


> On me soufle 'énergique'...


  Le dirais-tu vraiment en parlant d'une sauce ou d'une vinaigrette ? 
Dirais-tu par exemple :    _cette sauce n'est pas très énergique /  manque d'énergie ?  _Moi, pas.


----------



## Nanon

Une sauce (bien) corsée ? Intense ? Qui vous en met plein les papilles ?


----------



## joelooc

Pourquoi pas simplement *forte* (_punchy_ est à mon avis un euphémisme pour _pungent_ qui est un adjectif souvent utilisé pour tout ce qui n'est pas strictement britannique comme goût.


----------



## Nicomon

Moi j'associe _ sauce forte_ à  "_hot sauce_".     

_Une sauce qui a du goût /* goûteuse* ? _ Quoiqu'en anglais, ce serait plutôt _*tasty*. _

Sinon s'il  faut choisir un autre adjectif plutôt que « _qui a du X_ », je vote pour la suggestion de Nanon :  « _corsée _» .
Et c'est sans doute un peu long, mais j'aime bien aussi  :  _« qui vous en met plein les papilles ».  _

5 posts sur un total de 26... c'est un peu beaucoup pour tenter de traduire un simple adjectif.  
Je m'en vais jouer ailleurs.


----------



## Itisi

*Locape*, on s'éloigne du sujet... 



Nicomon said:


> Dirais-tu par exemple : _cette sauce n'est pas très énergique / manque d'énergie ? _Moi, pas.


Moi non plus, à vrai dire !

Je pense que *nacima* n'a plus qu'à choisir...


----------



## 123nacima

Oui, le brainstorming est terminé je pense   
Merci à tous pour vos suggestions !


----------



## Blougouz

J'aile bien la traduction par "qui décoiffe"!
Ou encore
Revigorante
Dynamisante
Percutante


----------



## Nicomon

Blougouz said:


> Revigorante
> Dynamisante


  Pour parler d'une sauce ou vinaigrette  « qui décoiffe » _?    _Vraiment ?  Non pas moi.   
Ces adjectifs se traduiraient par _fortifying / invigorating / dynamising / stimulating._
Je les imagine plus pour un tonique ou des vitamines.


----------



## Itisi

D'accord avec Nico.


----------



## joelooc

une sauce qui ravigote.   ?


----------



## Itisi

joelooc said:


> qui ravigote


Mais c'est encore la même chose :



*ravigoter⇒* _vtrverbe transitif: verbe qui s'utilise avec un complément d'objet direct (COD). Ex : "J'*écris* une lettre". "Elle *a retrouvé* son chat".__familier_ (revigorer)reinvigorate⇒ _vtr_perk [sb] up _vtr phrasal sep_Ce vin chaud nous a ravigotées.


----------



## Itisi

Avec 'punchy', c'est la sauce qui a de la vigueur  ; il n'est pas dit qu'elle en donne...

PS -  Tiens, 'une sauce qui a de la vigueur', ça me plaît bien...


----------



## Aristide

Itisi said:


> Tiens, 'une sauce qui a de la vigueur', ça me plaît bien...



mais ce n'est pas imprimable dans un article de magazine.
C'est comme si on disait : "une sauce pas trop fadasse".

Ça convient à peu près pour le sens...
Mais pour la forme, c'est tout le contraire de punchy.

Le jeu consistait à trouver une expression "punchy" pour décrire une sauce "punchy".


----------



## Nicomon

Aristide said:


> Le jeu consistait à trouver une expression "punchy" pour décrire une sauce "punchy".


   Itisi a suggéré _ qui a du caractère / de la personnalité _dès le post 3. 
Au fait toi, que suggères-tu comme expression  « accrocheuse »  (_punchy _- voir post 12) Aristide ?     

As-tu mieux à proposer que  _qui a du caractère / du  punch / du mordant /  qui décoiffe / qui vous en met plein les papilles ? _
Ou tous les adjectifs déjà suggérés ?   Si oui, on est preneurs.   C'est trop facile de critiquer.


----------



## Aristide

Nicomon said:


> C'est trop facile de critiquer.


La critique qui ne tue pas rend encore plus fort !


----------



## Itisi




----------



## Nicomon

Oh le beau cliché que voilà  _(What doesn't kill you makes you stronger)_. 
Je conclus que tu n'as pas mieux à proposer et que tu préfères  rendre les autres plus forts.  

J'espère seulement qu'après tous ces efforts,  nacima ne va pas traduire _punchy_ par _punchy_.     
Ce serait un peu moche.


----------



## Aristide

C'est plus qu'un cliché, c'est une chanson de Kelly Clarkson!


----------



## Nicomon

Au risque que ce post soit supprimé ...   extraits de deux sources.



> “_What Doesn't Kill You Makes You Stronger_”: Biggest* Cliche *Lyric Ever? It's likely that Friedrich Nietzsche had no idea he would inspire performers across the music spectrum when he coined the phrase “_What doesn't kill you makes you stronger_” back in the 19th century.
> 
> *«*Ce qui ne me tue pas me rend plus fort» : la phrase *cliché* de Nietzsche dans les chansons.


----------

